# Approval panel on Thursday and feeling anxious! UPDATED.



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
our panel is Thursday, i just want Thursday to hurry up and come, we are the only couple going to panel on Thursday so im just hoping this doesnt mean they will be dragging it  out!!!

Its been such a journey of inferility that im amazed we are finally getting somewhere!

Julia x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Loads of luck for it hun    *


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Julia,

Just sending you lots of luck and    for Thursday I'm sure you will be fine.

I also felt really nervous prior to our approval panel but once we got in there they were so nice and smiley that we started to relax we felt quite positive when we came out.

Your s/w wouldnt be taking you to panel if he/she didnt think you were at the approval stage and its very unusual to them to turn you down any issues should of been flagged up before now.

love

Dawn


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for thursday just got our panel date we are going on the 28th of this month and already nervous . You will be able to reassure me when they approve you . Looking forward to hearing your experience keep us posted.
Wigantwo


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Good luck for your panel on thursday. we've just been to panel this morning and we have been approved. i was really nervous but it wasn't as bad as i expected. i think it was just the unknown and wondering what they might ask.

Nicola x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK COXY!!!! 
you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good Luck Coxy and DH

Enjoy panel as its the start of the next stage of the adoption process

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck Julia

You'll be fine but I know it doesn't stop the nerves!

Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

good luck in advance!    im sure you will both be great.

keep us posted.


love camly xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

masses of  for thursday 

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Just to add my best wishes for Thursday!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

All the best for Thursday, I'll look forward to reading your 'We've been approved post!'
Viva
X


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for your support, im not back at work til the Monday so will post then.

Julia x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

and good luck     for thursday!

jo x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Only 2 more sleeps to go

till you become an expectant mummy, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PBMx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck for Thursday....not long to go now! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck tomorrow hun 

pam xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for today sure you wont need it.
Wigantwo


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck for today Julia  

We will all be celebrating with you later  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi folks

it was ok, i think it was just the fear of unknown, so many said to me that i look worried to death, we briefly met our sw and then she went off for about 30 ish mins and we thought it must be ok as we could hear them laughing and then the chair came in and said we needed to answer 3 questions which were:
1 how have we found the process
2 why had we decided on only one child
3 how would we help L (my cousins daughter who comes to stop once a month) cope with sharing us.

It was quite daunting going into the room as there were 10 on the panel plus 2 observers, but as dh was nervous he was chatting on and on and he answered the questions for us!  we then went back out of the room for 10 mins and then the chair came back in with our sw and said that yes, we were approved!

It still hasnt really sunk it, we are now ready and waiting to find the right child,  our sw said afterwards that maybe we would like to chill out for awhile now and we said no way!! shes dropping off tonite the profiles of two children.

We celebrated by going to crufts the next day where unfortunately i got bit!!!

phew....what a mad couple of days!

Julia x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Great news Julia!

Congratulations!

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats great news 

 on being approved 

 with looking at the profiles 

x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations...and all the best with the profiles!
Hopefully you'll have more good news before long!
Viva
X


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news have a great celebration!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Julia & DH.
Hope your wait is a short one.
Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats!!! to both of you.


lots of love camly xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Julia, my cycle buddy  

Just wanted to offically pass on my congratulations to you and Mark !!!

I am so excited for you hon xx

Make sure you let me know any updates with matching etc...

Love Jayne and Eden xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulation hun

pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations   

I remember that feeling so well 

Hoping you wont have too long to wait
xxxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Excellent news.

I can remember us talking about starting the process and now look at where you are, and we are just starting out

Weldone, very happy for you both


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations great news.
Wigantwo


----------

